# Comment préserver au mieux l'autonomie de la batterie ?



## Zitoune (19 Juillet 2003)

J'ai un iBook 14" depuis aujourd'hui et je me demande comment préserver au mieux son autonomie :
&gt; Dois-je recharger la batterie seulement quand elle est complètement vide ?
&gt; Dois-je laisser la machine reliée au 220V quand je l'utilise à mon bureau ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

moa, j'acheterais une batterie naze sur internet... ca doit pouvoir ce trouver, laborieusement certes, mais doit y avoir moyen de s'en procurer une...et tu utilises la batterie neuve uniquement en deplacement, et la batterie naze sur secteur.


----------



## iMax (20 Juillet 2003)

Encore plus simple, tu enlèves la batterie quand tu es sur le secteur...


----------



## Zitoune (20 Juillet 2003)

Ah, on peut faire ça sans risque ?


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

Sans risque ! 
Un temoignage de l'ibook 900 est il bien pour une machine principale ?
Je veux que OS X marche bien et que Toshop je m'en servirais pour " nettoyer " des photos de mon Ixus V2 et que le ibook fasse jukebox et platine dvd ... Un peu de jeu pas lourd style---&gt; Les Sims , Tiger Woods 2003 et c tout . Voyez vous c pas bcp mon utilisation . 
Est ce bien un ibook 900 ?


----------



## Sebang (20 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *[...]Un peu de jeu pas lourd style---&gt; Les Sims , Tiger Woods 2003[...]  *



Pour les Sims, oui, ça tourne très bien, par contre, Tiger Woods un jeu pas lourd, t'es gentil... Il rame beaucoup ce jeu sur mon iBook 800, mais bon, c'est tout à fait jouable vu que c'est du golf... pas besoin d'être rapide et précis en même temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, comme je te l'avais dit par MP, tout les jeux de ces derniers mois tournent vraiment bien. Je viens de mettre la main sur Ghost Recon - Island Thunder et mis à part quelques ralentissements, ça tourne vraiment bien.
Par contre, American Army ou Unreal Tournament 2003... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En dehors des jeux super récents et lourds par contre, l'iBook 900 est quand même il me semble un excellent choix pour toutes utilisations !


----------



## Sebang (20 Juillet 2003)

Par contre, pour ce qui est de la batterie, je suis preneur de conseils... Quoiqu'il faut faire pour la faire durer ? Tout le temps sur le secteur, c'est mal ? bla bla bla


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour les Sims, oui, ça tourne très bien, par contre, Tiger Woods un jeu pas lourd, t'es gentil... Il rame beaucoup ce jeu sur mon iBook 800, mais bon, c'est tout à fait jouable vu que c'est du golf... pas besoin d'être rapide et précis en même temps.
> 
> ...



J'ai essaye TigerWoods 2003 sur un imac 800 17" et il tournait tres bien pourtant la carte graphique est une GeForce 4 Mx si je me souviens bien et elle est plus puissante que celle de l'ibook ?
Et pour mon autre utilisation ; il est bien l'ibook 900 ?
Merci Sir .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Encore plus simple, tu enlèves la batterie quand tu es sur le secteur...  *



mouais mais c moche...


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai essaye TigerWoods 2003 sur un imac 800 17" et il tournait tres bien pourtant la carte graphique est une GeForce 4 Mx si je me souviens bien et elle est plus puissante que celle de l'ibook ?
> Et pour mon autre utilisation ; il est bien l'ibook 900 ?
> Merci Sir .   *



Personne pour moi ?


----------



## Sebang (20 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai essaye TigerWoods 2003 sur un imac 800 17" et il tournait tres bien pourtant la carte graphique est une GeForce 4 Mx si je me souviens bien et elle est plus puissante que celle de l'ibook ?
> Et pour mon autre utilisation ; il est bien l'ibook 900 ?
> Merci Sir .   *



Ben la GeForce 4mx sur l'iMac 17", c'est une 64mo Vram DDR en AGP 4x. La Radeon 7500 de l'iBook, c'est une 32mo Vram DDR en AGP 2x, donc oui, ça fait une belle différence et ça doit être très très visible dans les jeux récents qui demandent au minimum 32mo de Vram pour tourner convenablement (Tony hawk 3, Sim City 4, UT 2003, American Army, Blood rayne, Nascar Racing (qui ne tourne pas sur G3)).

Sinon, pour toute autre utilisation que le jeu, l'iBook 900, il doit très bien tourner. Moi j'ai iPhoto qui rame comme un putois avec mes 7000 photos et je préfère me servir de Final Cut Express plutôt que d'iMovie 3 pour une raison de rapidité de réaction. 


Edit : Yeah, 500ème message et changement de grade !


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> * Edit : Yeah, 500ème message et changement de grade !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et un pin's pour Sebang, un!!

concernant la batterie, la retirer de l'ibook qd on est sur secteur, c'est super chiant... tu débranches malencontreusement le cable d'alim, tout s'éteint...
une petite panne de courant, tout s'éteint...

bref, vraiment bof ce système...


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben la GeForce 4mx sur l'iMac 17", c'est une 64mo Vram DDR en AGP 4x. La Radeon 7500 de l'iBook, c'est une 32mo Vram DDR en AGP 2x, donc oui, ça fait une belle différence et ça doit être très très visible dans les jeux récents qui demandent au minimum 32mo de Vram pour tourner convenablement (Tony hawk 3, Sim City 4, UT 2003, American Army, Blood rayne, Nascar Racing (qui ne tourne pas sur G3)).
> 
> ...




Merci mais la carte graphique de cet imac est une 32 Mo c la 2 Mx ! 
Il y a des temoignages ?
Bravo Sebang pour tes 500 posts .
Sir


----------



## Yip (20 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai un iBook 14" depuis aujourd'hui et je me demande comment préserver au mieux son autonomie :
> &gt; Dois-je recharger la batterie seulement quand elle est complètement vide ?
> &gt; Dois-je laisser la machine reliée au 220V quand je l'utilise à mon bureau ?
> 
> ...




Pour recentrer le débat sur la question initiale : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










- il y a dans le mode d'emploi la façon de "calibrer" la batterie lors de la première semaine d'utilisation.
Il vaut mieux ne pas utiliser la machine pendant cette recharge "primordiale" (ce que je n'ai pas mis en pratique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

- il est effectivement conseillé de laisser la batterie se décharger au max avant de recharger (mon Alu qui m'affichait 0 mn d'autonomie depuis 10 mn vient enfin de se mettre en veille), pas trop pour l'effet mémoire auquelle la batterie est censée ne pas être sensible, mais parce-que le nombre de cycles charge-décharge est limité, ensuite l'autonomie chute rapidement.

- il y a eu d'autres remarques et expériences vécues dans un sujet similaire ici ou sur le forum powerbook, avec une petite recherche ça doit pouvoir se retrouver.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a peut-être la réponse à ta question sur le branchement au secteur au bureau.


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il y a des temoignages ?
> 
> Sir
> ...


----------



## Sebang (20 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *[...]la carte graphique est une GeForce 4 Mx si je me souviens[...]*





			
				SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci mais la carte graphique de cet imac est une 32 Mo c la 2 Mx !
> Il y a des temoignages ?
> Bravo Sebang pour tes 500 posts .
> ...



Merci à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon sinon Sir, faudrait savoir. C'est la 4mx ou la 2mx ? D'après ce que je viens de lire dans le Macinfo n°3 de Septembre 2002, il y a une GeForce 4MX avec 32mo de Vram. Par contre ils disent pas si c'était avec AGP 2x ou 4x.
Si c'était de l'AGP 4x, ça pourrait expliquer la différence de performance. Et puis attention, la Radeon 7500 de l'iBook est une "Mobility", donc sûrement moins puissante qu'une "vraie" carte graphique.

Enfin bon, recentrons le débat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi j'avais rien vu dans la doc de l'iBook concernant l'utilisation de la batterie. C'est vrai que j'ai pas lu tout en détail, mais il me semble qu'ils disent pas grand chose...


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

Il y a des temoignages ?


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Il y a des temoignages ?
> *



ouais ya des témoignages!!
j'ai jamais (mais alors jamais) fait attention à l'utilisation de ma batterie, et il me reste 35, 40 min d'autonomie après 2 ans pile ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !

content?


----------



## Sebang (20 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ouais ya des témoignages!!*



Tu vas rire si je te dis qu'il demande des témoignages à propos de la différence de performance entre un imac 17" 800 et un iBook 900 au niveau jeux ?


----------



## decoris (21 Juillet 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu vas rire si je te dis qu'il demande des témoignages à propos de la différence de performance entre un imac 17" 800 et un iBook 900 au niveau jeux ?
> 
> ...



non, c'est bien lui, ça...


----------



## Yip (21 Juillet 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi j'avais rien vu dans la doc de l'iBook concernant l'utilisation de la batterie. C'est vrai que j'ai pas lu tout en détail, mais il me semble qu'ils disent pas grand chose...  *




Ah ?

Ben y avait un paragraphe la-dessus dans celle de mon Alu, mais c'est vrai qu'elle est plus récente (la doc., pas "le Doc" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) que celle des iBooks, y a-t-il une différence entre les batteries ?


----------



## Sebang (21 Juillet 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Ah ?  *



Vous me faites douter docteur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attend, je vais chercher la doc, je vais voir ça.


----------



## Sebang (21 Juillet 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vous me faites douter docteur...
> 
> ...



Je suis allé chercher le doc (euh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et j'ai rien vu dedans ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Bon sans rire, à part le fait qu'ils disent qu'il faut pas se servir de batteries inadéquate sans quoi on peut provoquer une explosion (ça rigole pas), j'ai pas vu de conseils similaires à ceux que tu as dans la doc de l'alu 12... Etrange...


----------



## Zitoune (21 Juillet 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *Enfin bon, recentrons le débat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi non plus...


----------



## decoris (21 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi non plus...  *



ben moi non plus, sinon j'aurais fait gaffe...


----------



## Jeremac (22 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Sans risque !
> Un temoignage de l'ibook 900 est il bien pour une machine principale ?
> Je veux que OS X marche bien et que Toshop je m'en servirais pour " nettoyer " des photos de mon Ixus V2 et que le ibook fasse jukebox et platine dvd ...
> Est ce bien un ibook 900 ?
> *



Alors cher Sir Mac Gregor, tu voulais me faire changer d'avis sur le choix du iBook, et finalement c'est toi qui doute!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Ca c'est vraiment trop


----------



## Yip (22 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben moi non plus, sinon j'aurais fait gaffe...  *




Bon alors c'est que le Doc a changé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Batteries différentes ou nouveaux conseils ...



Tiens un p'tit gars de Chateau-Thierry, salut Jeremac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, j'y ai passé toute ma scolarité de la 6è à la Terminale.


----------

